
Gerald Ford Rushed Out a Vaccine. It Was a Fiasco - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/02/opinion/coronavirus-vaccine-trump.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/BqKOI](http://archive.is/BqKOI)

------
nabla9
New vaccines are tested heavily for a good reason. Sometimes autoimmune
response is detected after the vaccine has been already accepted.

During the 2009 A(H1N1) influenza pandemic Finnish health system used vaccine
called Pandemrix, It was almost exactly the same as Focetria used elsewhere in
the Europe but it was manufactured using slightly different method.

It caused Narcolepsy for 200 kids (normally there is only 50 new cases of
narcolepsy per year in Finland).

